# How do you know if your rats close to dying?



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello all , most of u will know of keith my old boy , over 2.5years old he is doing okay ish , he has lost the use of his back leg and has no feeling it in it what so ever , the vet thinks he has had a stroke. He has no lumps or bumps. His site is really really bad , he plays for 20 mins at a time before needing to sleep or lay down , he is looseing weight he used to look like a guina pig now he looks like a rat if you know what i mean. The vet reckons he is just old . Hes not in obvioouse pain at all. Some times he looks so down though  , i just want to know the signs so if need be i can put him out his misery or rather the vet will put him out his misery.

Thanks x


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't assume that old age always = misery. Keith will tell you when it's time. There aren't any definative signs, but you will notice a total change in his behaviour, a change in his eyes (they may not be as bright and happy), a change in appetite etc. Rats can enjoy old age if we help them a bit


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah oh i know that , i just wondered if there was a major thing which ment its not fair to keep them going , i do loads for keith including helping him balance so he can scratch/clean himself, i also cut his food finely and he has blankets ect for comfort. His eyes dont look sad as such but not as bright as they used to be , he used to be very food obsessed but now he dont care and basically eats if he has to. Even things like egg and cooked pasta which he used to love he barely touches.


----------

